# Soft Water



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone hitting the soft water anymore for trout, bass or whatever else? Everything is ice this, ice that... and I'm not an ice fisherman. Anyone having success on moving or warm water?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Anyone hitting the soft water anymore for trout, bass or whatever else? Everything is ice this, ice that... and I'm not an ice fisherman. Anyone having success on moving or warm water?


Oh come-on RR77 even .45 has ventured out of the cave dwelling onto the hard deck a couple of times now...and you too can do it...it's like the little engine that could...I CAN DO IT, I CAN DO IT....and RR77 I really do have 'da' faith you TOO CAN DO IT....recommendation have GOOD BOOTS.... :wink: :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Oh come-on RR77 even .45 has ventured out of the cave dwelling onto the hard deck a couple of times now...and you too can do it...it's like the little engine that could...I CAN DO IT, I CAN DO IT....and RR77 I really do have 'da' faith you TOO CAN DO IT....recommendation have GOOD BOOTS.... :wink: :wink:


Waders? or just good boots? I don't know... I get awful sketchy when I hear the ice start popping and all that jazz. I just might try and swing a hot spring fishing trip or something... I definitely prefer that to standing on ice, in the wind, trying to keep my skin and bones frame warm. I'm just not built for the whole ice fishing gig I don't think. You're telling me you can't wait for ice to come off so you can go trolling for muskies again? :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

RR77.....there is still open water at Jordanelle _and_ Bear Lake. We could still get the pontoons out, if you wanted to !! :lol:


----------



## MN transplant (Jan 4, 2009)

I have never heard the ice 'pop'. although I've been hearing a lot of frogs out when I am on the ice. :lol:


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

FWIW, I stay much warmer on the deck this time of year than trying to fish a river. I can sip my hot coffee whilst waiting for a bite or dance around with my hands in my pokets. A tank top heater comes in handy to.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I caught a few at the Henry's fork this weekend (report is posted), and the Provo river has been off and on. Wait for a good report and I wouldn't hesitate to try that. This time of year it's gonna be hard to find much open water that isn't moving.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> [ You're telling me you can't wait for ice to come off so you can go trolling for muskies again? :wink:


Oh yea we're anxious again...but to make the time go faster why not ice fish...it really does make the doldrum winter FLY BY my friend...and if us two ole bitty bags can do it YOU CAN too...let us and .45 be your mentors on how to get the winter to fly by and on the 'soft water again...it really does make the winter fly by I wouldn't lie to ya RR77... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I told the guys on the Gutpile I'd go but I don't know when or even if they're doing their bash down south. Where do you guys fish? I'd bet I could probably throw something together to get out and fish for a bit on the ice. I have NO ice gear though... can you fish with a normal sized rod and reel? I'd just need to know what to get for lures/bait and then I'd be down with fishing with you... I've wanted to do that for a while anyway.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I told the guys on the Gutpile I'd go but I don't know when or even if they're doing their bash down south. Where do you guys fish? I'd bet I could probably throw something together to get out and fish for a bit on the ice. I have NO ice gear though... can you fish with a normal sized rod and reel? I'd just need to know what to get for lures/bait and then I'd be down with fishing with you... I've wanted to do that for a while anyway.


Riley If you want to go ice fishing shoot me a PM I have all the gear and some extra rods that you can borrow. I have now I hope a working power auger and tent I would be glad to take you out and show you how little I know. Or come on Saturday and I can drill you all the holes you want and let someone much more qualified than myself show you the ropes!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Cmone man, youve gotta give the ice a chance before you completely throw out the idea  . Its amazing how warm it can be on a nice day on the ice. There have been many times when the coats come off & your left with some kick ass sun burns afterwards. Darren has been wanting to get out on the ice, we thought we might go somewhere soon (Mabey strawberry), your more than welcome to come try it out with us. I bet your wife would even enjoy ice fishing as long as your both dressed for it. One thing I have learned with ice fishing is its way more important to have waterproof boots, than waaay insulated boots. Usually you dont really get too cold as long as you stay dry!!!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

See RR77 offers are there even Echo with Grandpa D and company...you wouldn't want to ice fish with us two ole bitty bags...we're up north...and experimenting this year...hey get your [email protected] out of the house...and on the ICE...I WANT TO SEE PICTURES.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey bud i'll take you out on DC if you want. Let me know when. You can use your reg rods no prob!! I got out fished by scientificangler on Monday and he was using his river rods. Ice fishing lures and baits are easy!!

Glow 1/8 and 1/32 ounce jigheads.
One pack Ice cuttrs by Maniac.
One pack Gizzy bugs.
One pack radical glow tube jigs.
One container of mealworms.

Total cost, about 12 dollars!! Lets really plan something. Let me know when youre free. Come join us at echo too!! It will be a good time with good food like brats, dogs, and hopefully some fish to catch!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Hey bud i'll take you out on DC if you want. Let me know when. You can use your reg rods no prob!! I got out fished by scientificangler on Monday and he was using his river rods. Ice fishing lures and baits are easy!!
> 
> Glow 1/8 and 1/32 ounce jigheads.
> One pack Ice cuttrs by Maniac.
> ...


Is Echo this weekend? I'm minus kids and I might be able to convince the wife to go on a drive with me.... ending up on the ice of course. I'd bring the camera, just to get some pictures... -)O(- I could probably get some duck meat ready to throw on that box top grill too if you wanted..... gets it out of my freezer. I'd be down with bringing a shorty rod to wet a line for a little bit. I don't know how long Wendy would want to stay but I'm sure we could stop by and meet up with you for a little bit.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > Hey bud i'll take you out on DC if you want. Let me know when.  You can use your reg rods no prob!! I got out fished by scientificangler on Monday and he was using his river rods. Ice fishing lures and baits are easy!!
> ...


Yead its this weekend. Call me if you decide to go up.


----------

